# City of Benares Tragedy.



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Anybody downunder see the doco this evening (11/11) on SBS about this sad story.
Promoted as "The Children of the Doomed Voyage" in the TV reviews and print media, unfortunatly, the ship was referred to only as "Benares.."
Would like to get some opinions and comments.

Regards,
David D.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss City of Benares*

Hello David,

This do***entary was shown in the UK not that long ago but unfortunately I missed it. One MN veteran that I spoke to was unimpressed, saying they showed disrespect to the MN, passengers and crew of that tragic vessel by refering to its name as only "Benares"

This does indeed show that the do***entary was poorly researched and I wonder if this particular mistake was due to the title of the book written by Ralph Barker called "Children of the Benares" with the researcher looking no further than the title of Ralph's book.

Incidentally I am in contact with Ralph Barker as he wrote "Goodnight Sorry for Sinking you" the story of another tragic Ellerman ship "City of Cairo" he was very helpful with information for my website. There was also a do***entary made about this vessel - well made and well researched. 

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

I watched it and also wondered why she was only refered to as Benares, even when there was of picture of her with her full name clearly shown. Overall i thought it was not too bad a show as comments from surviving children and radio operator i think from german sub giving their side of events. Suppose the question asked was why was she left unescorted on final part of her voyage when the escorts left her to join UK bound convoy. 5 days before some were rescued and only 20 children out of 100 survived. A terrible tragedy.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

hello--I didn't see the do***entary when shown on UK TV I'm afraid. Sounds like the usual shoddy doc-- see the thread from earlier re the Herald of Free Enterprise do***entary--I happen to have a couple of images of the Cities of Benares (thread subject) and Cairo,the origins of which I do not know, which I attach-- I am unsure of the Ellerman history and whether there were more than one ship bearing those names.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss City of Benares*

Hello John,

The photo on the right is definately ss City of Cairo but the one on the left is not the ss City of Benares.

City of Benares was a twin funnel ship the only one of its kind in the Ellerman Fleet. She was also the largest and fastest ship in the fleet.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hugh, thanks for that-- as a result of your reply I used my loaf and checked clydebuilt, and lo and behold there's a pic of the relevant City of Benares, twin funnels and all!

Could this be a pic of the 1901 vessel of the same name, scrapped 1933?-- I knew nothing of these facts until I checked The Ships List as a result of your response.

That's what I like about here-- somebody always knows!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss City of Benares 1902*

Hello John,

I think you are right, that looks like the earlier vessel. Have a look at this link - looks similar:

http://www.northstargalleries.com/uploadImages/sm/PH1165.jpg

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

My first war-time loss occurred before I had even left school. Roger Poole (son of the P.E. master) was lost in the CITY of BENARES. It is the most bitter of ironies that had he stayed in school with the rest of us he may well have survived the war. The next school-mate to lose his life was killed when a German plane crashed on his home. 
I was never able to contact any of the Survivors from the CITY of BENARES, who had known him; so it seems that I will never know if he was lost in the ship, or in one of the boats. Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Hugh,

I wonder if your question would be answered in Ralph Barker's book "Children of Benares". If it was as well researched as his book about City of Cairo then it should be.

I haven't got the book (Children of Benares) yet but am on the lookout for a copy.

Regards


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

*City of Benares*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Hugh,
> 
> I wonder if your question would be answered in Ralph Barker's book "Children of Benares". If it was as well researched as his book about City of Cairo then it should be.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the thought Hugh! Yes, I have the book and I was, briefly, in touch with the author in 1985. He said that he had a brief note about Roger
James Poole, aged 11, and he went on to say that he would get in touch with one of the old school masters (as we referred to them in those days). But, the one he mentioned I knew had died and I heard no more.
Recently, mention was made by some survivors from the sinking, on the BBC ww2 web-site, and I asked one of them if she had ever heard of Roger Poole, but she had not. So, I think I'll have to give-up on that one.
Thanks again, Regards, Hugh.


----------



## Scouseman (Nov 29, 2006)

Hugh/Hugh/Roger,
It would be nice to hear from descendents of the crew of the City of Beneares who after all get little mention in reports of the event, when they contributed so much to save the children. My mother, the only surviving stewardess, was commended for her bravery in the tragedy and other than a meeting several years ago with the son of the captain of HMS Hurricane, one of the rescue vessels, I am unawae of any other crew members or descendents of the tragedy - it would be nice to speak/meet with any.

Rod Seville


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

*City of Benares*



Scouseman said:


> Hugh/Hugh/Roger,
> It would be nice to hear from descendents of the crew of the City of Beneares who after all get little mention in reports of the event, when they contributed so much to save the children. My mother, the only surviving stewardess, was commended for her bravery in the tragedy and other than a meeting several years ago with the son of the captain of HMS Hurricane, one of the rescue vessels, I am unawae of any other crew members or descendents of the tragedy - it would be nice to speak/meet with any.
> 
> Rod Seville


 Hullo Rod,
Suggest you search bbc.co.uk/ww2 to find accounts by Sonia Bech and others. Unfortunately, the site is now closed but it maybe possible for you to contact her and gain some information about crew members: there may still be some living but it was an awful long time ago! Sonia mentions having, as a child, lived in Bognor Regis but whether she still does I do not know. 
Search also on the same site, H.M.S. Hurricane which you will find in the Royal Navy archive. Best of luck, Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## Scouseman (Nov 29, 2006)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Hullo Rod,
> Suggest you search bbc.co.uk/ww2 to find accounts by Sonia Bech and others. Unfortunately, the site is now closed but it maybe possible for you to contact her and gain some information about crew members: there may still be some living but it was an awful long time ago! Sonia mentions having, as a child, lived in Bognor Regis but whether she still does I do not know.
> Search also on the same site, H.M.S. Hurricane which you will find in the Royal Navy archive. Best of luck, Hugh Ferguson.



Hugh,

Thanks for the guidance 

Rod


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss CITY of BENARES*

Hello Rod,

I am slightly luckier as I have my own website dedicated to the ship that I have a major interest in. I get feedback mainly from relations of those that served or were passengers aboard, and is very encouraging. Sadly there are many ships that have only a passing reference in history books. 

Regarding the CITY OF BENARES, a truly tragic story and one well worthy of a website as well.

I don't know if you have these links:

http://urlx.org/encyclopedia-titanica.org/2418d


http://urlx.org/encyclopedia-titanica.org/1f15d

The links above are from the Encyclopedia Titanica which has a thread concerning CITY OF BENARES. I hope it may be of some interest to you. 

Regards


----------



## Scouseman (Nov 29, 2006)

*SS City of Benares*

Hugh,

Thanks for the web references I've read them with interest (an some dismay regarding soem postings). 

To add to this long exchange, of a very tragic event my own concern is that there is little mention of the crew or the vessel owners reactions so perhaps I can redress that somewhat with a few personal facts:

My mother- Ann Ryan, was the only surviving stewardess who worked tirelessly marshalling people until ordered to leave the stricken vessel. 

She was picked up in an unconscious state from a lifeboat by HMS Hurricane (exact boat number not known)

She was awarded a commendation for bravery by Winston Churchill for her actions on the night although how he became aware of the facts I do not know or who from the vessel reported it. 

Perhaps the most interesting facts of all are that she was notified twice after the event by The City Line of wages due her despite the fact the vessel had been sunk. The first notification dated 4th October 1940 of a cheque for £14-17s-6d and the second notification dated 4th November 1940 quote " a cheque for £7-8s-9d in settlement of wages due to you for the unemployed period 18th October to 1st November, owing to the loss of the above steamer" both letters headed " ss The City of Benares". 

I really dont know whether she was paid for the period from the date of sinking until 18th October (we have no other correspondence) but clearly some bright wages clerk was on his toes after the event - one assumes he must have known she had been rescued /survived - given the timescales of the sinking and the date of the first letter, communication was clearly excellent. 

I also wonder did other surviving crew members get paid?? 

At least the City Line were thinking of their staff also at this time! A rather interesting point of note in war time when times were hard & provisions proving increasingly difficult acquire. I particularly like the last part as it brings a human element to the story from the employers perspective despite the obvious trauma they were having to deal with in regard to the dead/missing - they didn't forget the surviving crew.

Rod Seville


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Rod,

It would seem by what you say that Ellerman's or at least the City Line treated their crew with a little more thought than some other owners.

Many unfortunate seamen had their pay stopped before their ship had hit the bottom and did not receive a penny until they managed to get back home and sign on articles again. In some cases many months later.

There are a couple of files at the National Archives that may be of interest to you.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...=,CITY,OF,BENARES&accessmethod=0&Summary=True

MT 9/3406: 
Awards (Code 6): Awards:- Details of gallantry and awards to men of `CITY OF BENARES' torpedoed on 17 Sept 1940.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...S,CITY,OF,BENARES&accessmethod=0&Summary=True

MT 9/3461:
City of Benares" (Code 18): `CITY OF BENARES' - Account of torpedoing in the Atlantic on 17 September 1940. (and attached file)

Both of those files can be downloaded from the Digital Express for a fee of £8.50 each (up to 10 pages) and sent to your pc within 24hours.

If those files were of interest if you hit on the links above and then hit "Request this" and follow instructions.

I have used the service previously and find it good value. Of course if you are lucky enough to be able to visit the National Archives then there is no charge for copying the do***ents.

I hope that is of some help.
Regards


----------



## drailton (Oct 4, 2009)

*City of Benares - Surviving Crew*

Does anyone know of a list of name of surviving members of the crew of the 'City of Benares'?

David


----------



## SS City of Benares (11 mo ago)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> My first war-time loss occurred before I had even left school. Roger Poole (son of the P.E. master) was lost in the CITY of BENARES. It is the most bitter of ironies that had he stayed in school with the rest of us he may well have survived the war. The next school-mate to lose his life was killed when a German plane crashed on his home.
> I was never able to contact any of the Survivors from the CITY of BENARES, who had known him; so it seems that I will never know if he was lost in the ship, or in one of the boats. Hugh Ferguson.


Hello Mr. Ferguson, I know this post goes back nearly sixteen years, but I am writing a book about the sinking of the _City of Benares_. The Welsh boys were in a group escorted by Michael Rennie. Rennie managed to gather all but one of his boys (John Spencer-Davies) at Lifeboat 11, so I assume Roger Poole was with them. Lifeboat 11 was the sternmost starboard lifeboat and 15 children clambered into it. Boat 11 was among the last lifeboats to leave the rapidly sinking ship. Being on the starboard side, and the ship listing heavily to port, it had had trouble descending, and eventually the cables and falls on one end of the lifeboat snapped sending all of the children into the sea. All but two of the children regained their place in Boat 11 along with twenty-one adults. It was the fourth lifeboat rescued by the _Hurricane_ (the first lifeboat rescued was from the SS _Marina_), but sadly it had been so heavily waterlogged that only 14 of the 34 occupants were alive - 2 CORB boys (Louis Walder and Rex Thorne), 7 Indian crew members, 2 of the private passengers, and 3 English crew members. Roger Poole probably was lost from exposure in the lifeboat. I will be mentioning him in my book.

Regards, 
William


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

john shaw said:


> hello--I didn't see the do***entary when shown on UK TV I'm afraid. Sounds like the usual shoddy doc-- see the thread from earlier re the Herald of Free Enterprise do***entary--I happen to have a couple of images of the Cities of Benares (thread subject) and Cairo,the origins of which I do not know, which I attach-- I am unsure of the Ellerman history and whether there were more than one ship bearing those names.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

SS City of Benares said:


> Hello Mr. Ferguson, I know this post goes back nearly sixteen years, but I am writing a book about the sinking of the _City of Benares_....


Hi William,
Hugh Ferguson was a long-time respected member of this site. Sadly, I have to inform you that he passed away in January of this year at the age of 95.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## SS City of Benares (11 mo ago)

Hi Hugh,
I'm sorry to hear that! Thank you for informing me.

Regards,
William


----------

